# Redoing Transom: How to support it??? Advice Please



## delaney (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a picture of the transom from the inside. I am wanting to re-inforce it and weld on it (When I say "I", I mean my Dad )







From this picture you can see the cracks in the knee braces. My plan is to weld them back.






The plan is to install some aluminum angle along the top of the transom to tie the two sides together and to help support. I also have some 1/8" aluminum plate that I am thinking of welding on the back of the transom to 1) add extra support 2) even out the 1/8" angle that we will be welding over the existing 3) raise the transom 1-1/2" so that my long shaft motor will fit better and 4) to cover all of the holes that were unnecessarily drilled into it.

I will try to post a picture for a visual of what I am talking about. If you have any other ideas please share them.


----------



## delaney (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a visual of what I am thinking.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 10, 2011)

As long as your dad is doing the welding remove the knee braces weld up the old holes make the transom wood so it goes lower and re-mount the knee braces.


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 10, 2011)

1/4" aluminum diamond deck plate accross the back of the whole tramsom would be a good stiffener and make it look snazzy too.


----------



## delaney (Aug 10, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> As long as your dad is doing the welding remove the knee braces weld up the old holes make the transom wood so it goes lower and re-mount the knee braces.



I hadn't thought of that. When I remount the braces would I bolt them through the wood?

jigngrub- You are right it would look awesome and I thought of that till I got a quote on the 1/4" plate.

I have big dreams with a small budget.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes bolt them through the wood and seal the bolts with 3M 5200. Maybe add a piece of wood to the outside of the transom. Just make sure the motor will fit over the total thickness of the transom.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is how LOWE did it "back in the day" (1987) except I replaced the plywood external motor mount pad with a 1/4" aluminum plate. It's held up rather well with the 15HP. Having one serious knee brace, mounted high, in the center (instead of 3 tin ones) sure makes storing gear back there easier.





_____________________________________
1987 Lowe Superior 14V, 1987 Nissan NS15B


----------

